# Can I take my truck on the sand?



## Maxshafer

I just bought my first vehicle from my cousin it is a 1986 Toyota pickup and it doesn't have four wheel drive... It is really small and light so I was wondering if I aired down the tires would I be able to get onto the north end of Carolina beach or drive out onto fort fisher? It has a small cab so I would have one or maybe two people in the bed. Of I kept her rollin I should be able to stay on top of things and I I park on the hard stuff I would be all good right? And even if I did end up in a rut the light weight would make the truck easy to push out right?


----------



## AbuMike

I believe you must have 4 wheel drive to access


----------



## Maxshafer

Ok but in theory could I?


----------



## Maxshafer

AbuMike said:


> I believe you must have 4 wheel drive to access


Yes but in theory?


----------



## Singletjeff

My first answer is going to be no. Don't try it, unless you're down at daytona trying to cruise the Strip. You have several things going against you here #1 2x4, #2 no weight on the driving tires, #3 lower clearance than a 4x4. You're better off saving the money up that you're going to use getting towed off the beach for a 4x4.


----------



## jmadre

My experience is at Hatteras, so YMMV:

In theory, you should be able to make it IF you air down enough. My childhood friend's father used to drive a bright orange 2WD Chevy station wagon around Hatteras. His father drove a 2WD Chevy panel van.

In practice, two summers ago I pulled out two 2WD Suburbans whose drivers thought they could make it. Also, I'm able to drive on Ramp 49 (Frisco) in 2WD, but I can't at Ramp 38 (Avon).

My suggestion is that if you wish to take the chance then you should bring along a shovel, a snatch strap, and a good friend with a 4WD vehicle OR enough cash for whatever a 4WD wrecker costs at CB.


----------



## AbuMike

Maxshafer said:


> Yes but in theory?


Sure anything is possible but this is not probable. Really sounds to me you have your mind made up to do it, go for it then. Like JM said have a pocket full of cash.


----------



## tomsurles

a lot of things can be done in theory..Can I bow fish big red drum? In theory sure..Would I try it? NOPE


----------



## Alexy

jmadre said:


> My experience is at Hatteras, so YMMV:
> 
> In theory, you should be able to make it IF you air down enough. My childhood friend's father used to drive a bright orange 2WD Chevy station wagon around Hatteras. His father drove a 2WD Chevy panel van.
> 
> In practice, two summers ago I pulled out two 2WD Suburbans whose drivers thought they could make it. Also, I'm able to drive on Ramp 49 (Frisco) in 2WD, but I can't at Ramp 38 (Avon).
> 
> My suggestion is that if you wish to take the chance then you should bring along a shovel, a snatch strap, and a good friend with a 4WD vehicle OR enough cash for whatever a 4WD wrecker costs at CB.


49 has been all torn up with the ruts and the soft sand on the beach side has made it a pretty good spot for a oregon inlet idiot video.


----------



## Maxshafer

tomsurles said:


> a lot of things can be done in theory..Can I bow fish big red drum? In theory sure..Would I try it? NOPE


Good point lol


----------



## John Smith_inFL

in "theory" - - - take a shovel, some short 2x6" lumber, tow rope, 24" wide carpet strips,
another shovel, lots of water . . . . cause you gonna get dehydrated digging your light little truck out


----------



## joemullet

I also remember a 63 nova wagon, orange and a 57 Plymouth,green. they used to tell me 6 lb in front 8 lb in rear. I had a Toyota carona at the point back in the 70s myself then learned to get a travelall


jmadre said:


> My experience is at Hatteras, so YMMV:
> 
> In theory, you should be able to make it IF you air down enough. My childhood friend's father used to drive a bright orange 2WD Chevy station wagon around Hatteras. His father drove a 2WD Chevy panel van.
> 
> In practice, two summers ago I pulled out two 2WD Suburbans whose drivers thought they could make it. Also, I'm able to drive on Ramp 49 (Frisco) in 2WD, but I can't at Ramp 38 (Avon).
> 
> My suggestion is that if you wish to take the chance then you should bring along a shovel, a snatch strap, and a good friend with a 4WD vehicle OR enough cash for whatever a 4WD wrecker costs at CB.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

Second Option - Back in the 60s-70s, my father would weld the rear end gears together for POSITIVE TRACTION 
on old cars for fishing buggies. Then, extra wide bald tires. yes, I am sure some got stuck.
but that is the risk they took to get to the good fishing grounds.
So, if you want to go to the beach often in your truck, you may want to explore this option. (once you weld it, it is PERMANENT)
The one I remember the most . . . is my uncle had an old '57 Chevy Station Wagon, that got the treatment.
after several years on the beach, it wasn't worth the money in scrap iron. the frame laid here in back of our house for
40 years and I finally took it to the dump 5 years ago.
It just breaks my heart now knowing what price it would sell for if it were preserved and not made into a beach buggy.
In 1966 a nice guy in a Jeep 4x4 pulled my 1974 Fiat Station Wagon out of the OBX dunes.
in 1977 I had a brand new Chevy K-5 Blazer 4x4. and I pulled several misguided fools out of the OBX dunes.

Remember:
shovels
lumber
carpet
WATER
more shovels
tow rope


----------



## narfpoit

NO! not in theory and not in practice. They will not even issue a permit to drive without a vehicle registration card showing you have 4wd. The sand is so soft at the crossovers in both of those locations that people regularly get stuck even with 4wd. The 4wd quit working on my blazer one time when I was a few miles down the beach on Fort Fisher. Even with the tires aired down to 10 PSI and 4 guys pushing I was not making any progress. Had to be pulled all the way back by a good fellow named Kramer (RIP).


----------



## Lynn P.

jmadre said:


> My experience is at Hatteras, so YMMV:
> 
> In theory, you should be able to make it IF you air down enough. My childhood friend's father used to drive a bright orange 2WD Chevy station wagon around Hatteras. His father drove a 2WD Chevy panel van.
> 
> In practice, two summers ago I pulled out two 2WD Suburbans whose drivers thought they could make it. Also, I'm able to drive on Ramp 49 (Frisco) in 2WD, but I can't at Ramp 38 (Avon).
> 
> My suggestion is that if you wish to take the chance then you should bring along a shovel, a snatch strap, and a good friend with a 4WD vehicle OR enough cash for whatever a 4WD wrecker costs at CB.


You wouldn't be talking about Enoch Ludford by chance??? He hung out at Orgon Inlet all the time. He and I went to school together. I sure remember the bright orange Chevy II wagon he had.


----------



## justinstewart

BarefootJohnny said:


> In 1966 a nice guy in a Jeep 4x4 pulled my 1974 Fiat Station Wagon out of the OBX dunes.


If OP had your time machine, he wouldn't need to worry about getting stuck!


----------



## wannabeangler

Sure! Go ahead! If you get stuck, you're stuck! Once you get stuck and then get pulled out......turn around head back.


----------



## OldBay

I have forgotten to put my tahoe in 4wd a few times and didn't even notice until I returned to the pavement. YMMV.


----------



## sand flea

I've taken AWD vehicles out on the sand, but even that is a dicey proposition. Air way down, accelerate slowly, etc. I wouldn't do it with a 2wd, especially on the sugar sand at most of our mid-Atlantic beaches. You might be able to pull it off at Carova for the first mile or two but it's just not worth it.


----------



## Carolina Rebel

Save a couple grand and sell the 2wd yota, and buy a 4wd yota. 

Two big issues with your vehicle: Low ground clearance, and 2wd pickups get the worst traction of any vehicle out there. I say this having owned and operated a 2wd Toyota Pickup (1989 model) for a few years. It was an excellent truck, and in moderate offroad situations (puddles, wet grass, wet logging roads) as long as you kept moving it would operate. If you had to slow down for a big bump or even going up a hill forget it. I never even tried to operate it at public beach accesses because of the huge ruts in the sand that would have prevented me from getting far.

When I wrecked the excellent Toyota Pickup (back in 2004), I used the insurance payout to get a 1990 4Runner with 4wd. It did (and continues to do) a great job on the beach. The higher clearance and wider tires are great on the beach, and on long drives in secluded areas I keep it in 2wd to save gas. Just have to put back in 4wd when you start rolling out of the fishing spot!


----------



## wintersun

Nothing provides less traction for going off pavement than a rear wheel drive pickup truck. There is no weight to speak of on the drive wheels. A front wheel drive sedan would do much better. Dune buggies were 2WD but had the engine over the rear drive wheels which makes all the difference in the world. 

When I had a 2WD pickup there were dirt roads that I would not even make it up as the truck's rear tires would break traction on the turns. The advantages of 4WD are in part having the front wheels providing traction and also having a two speed transfer case so you can shift into the low range gears and crawl along. With my 4WD Toyota trucks the ratio was 3.7:1 so in low range 3rd gear the overall gearing was lower than with high range and 1st gear. 

Many videos on youtube of yahoos with 4WD vehicles stuck in the sand and surf on beaches if you want to get a clearer picture of the hazards involved.


----------



## River

Whether you would make it are not - depends on how many vehicles are using the ramp and not airing down, what time of the year it is, Summer, Winter, Spring or Fall, locals use the ramps more in the off season's and they won't tear the ramps up like tourists. Then when did it rain last to pack the sand. I lived near Ramp 49 for several years before the closures on Hatteras --- during late Fall, Winter and early Spring aired down to 24, drive all the way from 49 to 34, 2 WD no problems --- the rest of the year, 4WD required, on Holidays, like July 4th ---- I'd have to air down to 18, big jacked up trucks on day visits, not aired down - would flat out tear the ramps up ---- River


----------



## Fishbreath

I wonder if he made it? 

Hey Lynn, how the heck are ya young man? Hope all is well with you.


----------



## Lynn P.

Doing good Milt--just got back yesterday from a week of fishing in Buxton. Blues & nice drum were the catch of the week. Spent 95% of my time at the Point with some good fishing buds from Maryland & Pennsylvania. Will return for four more weeks starting Oct. 18. Retirement is Great!


----------



## jbwilli

Weight? Weight is your enemy on sand! The 1986 Toyota weighs 2600 lbs. Nothing wrong with that!
My Suzuki Samurai weighs 2080 lbs and I have no issues in 2wd with 215/75/r15 aired down in the soft stuff!
The heavier your vehicle, the deeper it rides into the soft stuff! Not good!
You can only compensate vehicle weight by installing much larger and wider tires to produce a larger "tread patch" contact area!
If your tires spin you are going too fast, SLOW DOWN and BACK UP and proceed again SLOWLY! 
Although not the best set up (2 wheel drive low sitting Toyota), air those tires down and you should be fine!
Invest you next dollars into a little larger that stock OEM tire/wheel set up! (from the stock 205/70/r14 to 215/75/r15).
Going to 15 inch wheels opens up the better tread patterns. A bald tire is best for sand, but that is impractical for highway.
The best all around treads are the mild off road treads that DO NOT HAVE straight lined tread grooves like most passenger cars.
Big lugged mud grip tires are no good either! Look for the mild suv/off road treads that have a tread design of many little odd shaped blocks stacked in 
a scattered pattern (like turned puzzle pieces) and NO STRAIGHT LINE GROVES. BFG All Terrain TA/KO's, General tire Grabber AT2 are good examples of
the tread I am describing. (go to tire.rack.com and search by brand to see excellent pics). 
Other than that, trade up to a 4x4 next time. Yes the 4x4 is by far best for beach AND get a light one!


----------

